# Setting a planer thicknesser



## Stevedimebag (17 Jan 2017)

Hi, just wondering the best way to set up my 10 x 6 sip p/t. Finding I'm getting quite a bit of tearout in some willow boards I'm trying to thickness


----------



## Mike Jordan (17 Jan 2017)

I think that your machine is fitted with reversible blades that are replaced rather than sharpened as with conventional machines fitted with HSS blades. With conventional machine it's possible to hone a small secondary bevel on the front face of the blades and get a more pronounced scraping action. This and limited depth of cut can reduce tear out considerably. The only constructive suggestion I can make is to ensure that the blades are sharp.


----------



## Stevedimebag (17 Jan 2017)

THanks, yeah I just swapped sides so they should be sharp.


----------



## Fitzroy (17 Jan 2017)

Probably teaching grandmother to suck eggs, apologies if so! You need to feed through the board with the grain lying away from the blade. If it's a swirly grain board then this advice may help minimise tear out but likely not eliminate it.


----------



## Stevedimebag (18 Jan 2017)

Fitzroy":5msg9z2d said:


> Probably teaching grandmother to suck eggs, apologies if so! You need to feed through the board with the grain lying away from the blade. If it's a swirly grain board then this advice may help minimise tear out but likely not eliminate it.


Thanks, yep. It's a board the has grain going both ways so it's very temperamental. I'm still learning the best way to do this stuff and it's a bit frustrating when this happens.

As long as I can get it to a stage where I can glue it to the main body of my guitar I'll be happy. Gonna keep persisting.


----------



## RedMist (30 Jan 2017)

Mike Jordan":34d7p9b3 said:


> With conventional machine it's possible to hone a small secondary bevel on the front face of the blades and get a more pronounced scraping action.



Interesting concept, how could I find out more about this?


----------



## Fitzroy (30 Jan 2017)

there is a bit in here on bevel angles for different woods.
http://www.wadkin.com/uploads/files/Wad ... 0(9%20inch)%20Planer%20Manual%20&%20Parts%20List.pdf


----------



## Stevedimebag (2 Feb 2017)

Thanks for the info


----------



## custard (3 Feb 2017)

RedMist":28jl1yjj said:


> Mike Jordan":28jl1yjj said:
> 
> 
> > With conventional machine it's possible to hone a small secondary bevel on the front face of the blades and get a more pronounced scraping action.
> ...



It's covered in detail in one of David Charlesworth's books. It's worth getting all three of his books, they bridge the gap between basic introductions to woodworking and some of the more complex stuff that's rarely mentioned outside of professional workshops.


----------

